# AMD Phenom II x6 1100T (Max overclock)?



## AlphaPhoenix

Hi again. Seeing as I got a lot of help in my previous thread, I thought I'd post again to get some general noobish questions answered. 

Firstly I'm relatively new to overclocking, and I have succesfully overclockd my Phenom 1100T to 4GHZ (20x200, 1.425 VCORE, 1600MHZ on the RAM with 8-8-8-24 timings. I just wanted to know I'm id'ling at around 22C ish, and after prime running for an hour or so I'd get to around 49-52. 

I have an Coolermaster HAF 912 w/5 fans, PUSH/PULL H60. AMD 1100T processor, Radeon HD 6950 GPU, 650W PSU, OCZ Special Ops RAM.

Does this give me headroom to overclock even more? Oh I'm using Corsair H60 watercooling w/ PUSH PULL

What is the max overclock available to me with my specs etc. Would I be able to get to at least 4.4/4.6GHZ?


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

Just a little update. I tried to hit 4600MHZ using 23x200 and 16.5x280 with 1.5 vcore it wouldn't boot into windows, like the monitor would just stay on standby. So I'm guessing I need more Vcore?


----------



## red6joker

Usually there will be some kind of warning on post about voltage or something. I wouldn't be pushing it past 4.5


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

Agreed, I think I want to stick to 4.2GHZ max overclock otherwise my room would probably become an oven (because of the heat the computer will be emitting). The dilemma now is that, I cant get to 4GHZ, as the previous clock settings I tried eventually made my comp BSOD, so if you could all help please. I tried 20x200 1.435 vcore with 1600MHZ (8-8-8-24) 1.65v for the ram, it didn't work, so I tried 16.5x243 1.445 vcore with ^^ those ram timings and volts. It would just BSOD on the boot screen or get stuck showing "insert windows disc to fix error, or choose to boot normally". I think I'll just stick to 4GHZ, and maybe voyage into higher clocks in winter :wink:


----------



## red6joker

Hmm for around 4ghz id try 1.45-1.5v for the CPU.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

Alright I did that, tried 1.45 it BSOD after a couple of days. Now running at 1.46Vcore and it's pretty stable ran PRIME95 for 3+hours and it didn't crash. I understand 3+ hours isn't enough to determine stability but w.e. Anyways What vcore and FSB + Multi should I use to achieve 4.2GHZ? ray:


----------



## red6joker

I'd stay at 4ghz for awhile and make sure everything works out fine for a month or two. If you want to keep pushing it you know where to start. Just push up little by little. Don't want to do something you'll end up regretting


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

Yeah I guess you're right. I think I'll stay at 4GHZ for a while.


----------



## AlphaPhoenix

Mods can close this thread now, as it is solved. :laugh:


----------

